# Interior inspiration



## WanderLost Radical (Oct 30, 2017)

Hey guys! I am planning on spending the day insulating the walls of my van to make it winter ready!! For the walls, i am simply gonna put some pads behind some nailers and plywood, but I am running out of ideas on how to make the curves around the doors look good... i have been looking for some sort of flexible mouldings but find anything over 1"... what have you guys done?


----------

